

Favorite office desks and chairs? - exspiro

Looking to furnish a new office space, any recommendations on your favorite office desks and chairs? :)
======
jdowdle
I've really enjoyed this desk:
<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39837490>

~~~
treo
I have the same desk, a Steelcase Please they work out quite nice.

------
cincinnatus
Geekdesk, standing 90% of the time. 10 year old Aeron when I must sit. The
Aeron is still like it was new, it was very expensive but will clearly last 50
years.

~~~
arn
note they make a Aeron Stool, so if you don't have an adjustable desk, you can
sit on it: <http://www.hermanmiller.com/Products/Aeron-Stool>

